# My 4+ gallon tank



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

After asking some annoying questions on this forum... Here's the set up - 










Tank: Roughly 4 gallons
Lights: 11W CF
Filter: Ocean Free mini
CO2: Azoo tablets(still dissolving...)
Substrate: Some China brand from a local pet store
Fauna: *Accidental/unintentional/bonus(?)*: Approx. 4 Mosquito Larvae *Coming soon*: 2 Otocinclus, and a bunch of shrimps.
Plants: Anubias Nana, Taiwan(?) moss and some white fungus on the wood
Wow... That's got to be one of the worst descriptions I've ever read... 



Will slowly add some more moss on the left and remove that bare rock once the mosses have filled in more...Oh yes, it's slightly less than a week old. So... What do you all think? :icon_redf


----------



## Salamastre (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice looking.

I read somewhere that shrimp will climb out of aquariums, and can jump several inches. That has kept me from trying the partially emersed driftwood look, which I find very appealing.

Let us know how you do.


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

that looks really nice, what brand of light hood and tank is that


----------



## pma (May 23, 2005)

juanBeegas, Good job!! 

Just a constructive note - perhaps you might want to consider repositioning your HOB Filter...if you are not planning on keeping any tall plants on the right side, the first thing ppl see would be the inlet tube....how abt placing it strategically on the left side - so that the filter is not so visible? Just my .02

btw, Trust me, you have not asked as many annoying questions as I have... :icon_redf


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words.

pma - Yeah... The filter is usually placed on the left of the tank... I moved it over to break up some of the gunk that was collecting on the surface... And I forgot to move it back before the pic was taken... 
fhqwhgads - I honestly can't remember what's the brand of the light and tank, they might be from Ocean Free(same as the filter)... They're pretty common here in Singapore.
Salamastre - I've never had that problem with shrimps that I"ve kept in the past, but I will watch for it just in case. Thanks.

Now comes the annoying part of waiting for it all to grow out...


----------



## pma (May 23, 2005)

I really like your driftwood and the anubias and the placement you have chosen....best of luck.


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

fhqwhgads said:


> that looks really nice, what brand of light hood and tank is that



Ditto here,

What kind of tank is it? I like the corners and the size....

Figs


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, the tank and lights are by Ocean Free.


----------



## xiyu123 (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh, I have that tank...but smaller.....much smaller at 1 gallon. Brought it back with me from my trip to S'pore. The wood which came with my tank had fungus growing from it too. I don't suppose you got it from Sam's Pet Store at United Square did you? 

I like your driftwood. It's very cool. I can never find such gnarly pieces.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Nope, I got it from somewhere cheaper. Xiyu123, you come here often? If you do, you can look me up. I can bring you to some of the cheaper and better stocked places for your planted tank needs.


----------



## xiyu123 (Apr 23, 2005)

I go to Malaysia about once a year or so to visit family et al. I was in S'pore last month on my summer hols to visit friends, conserve a bit of wildlife, take lots of photos and go shopping. 

We don't get such cool nano tanks in England. At SG$70 plus 5% discount for my tank set up I thought it was a steal. 

Here's a pic of my mini version of your tank. 
http://photos1.blogger.com/img/137/4266/640/nano tank.jpg


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Well, the offer still stands, just drop me a PM before you pop by again and I can bring you around. There are 2 shops near United Square with a pretty good selection of stuff for the planted aquarium.
Your tank looks good.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Here's an update on this tank - 










The mosses really need to be trimmed...


----------



## Navaros (Aug 19, 2005)

Awesome! That tank has really taken off. Looks great, thanks for the update!


----------



## audiotaylor (Apr 2, 2004)

No offense, but I hate you. 

Just kidding-sweet tank.


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

Beautiful tank Juan! roud:


----------



## Faust2001 (Jul 29, 2005)

Great looking tank! Is the moss just on a mesh or something to keep them low?


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Yup, the mosses are attached to a stainless steel mesh. Another good way to keep them down is to attach them to flat slate chips(can usually be found in landscaping materials shops).


----------



## Jerm (Sep 26, 2005)

:eek5: The moss grows intwined in the mesh? I never thought of that....


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

I think I missed this post... Jerm, the mosses are attached to the mesh with cotton thread. In a couple of weeks the mosses will cover the thread and in a few months, the thread will dissolve and the mosses will have taken hold of the mesh by then.


----------

